# Subwoofer in an attractive furniture like ottoman



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone seen any sub that is cleverly hidden in a piece of fine furniture. It could be a coffee table, a side table or an ottoman or something else. So that it does not take an extra space in living room or family room.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Are you referring to DIY?
Something like this? http://therealtoddnappi.blogspot.com/2012/11/my-coffee-table-subwoofer-design.html


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

Insearchof said:


> Are you referring to DIY?
> Something like this? http://therealtoddnappi.blogspot.com/2012/11/my-coffee-table-subwoofer-design.html


No I was really looking from an established company who may have collaborated with a furniture company to come up with the design.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

shkumar4963 said:


> No I was really looking from an established company who may have collaborated with a furniture company to come up with the design.


I think that market is pretty small, so even if you were to find one the price/performance would be insane. Your best bet would be to find a local furniture company and ask them to build you something around a kit sub from a company like Rythmik.


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks. You have a good point. I am looking for a high quality music sub. Not a lot of volume but clarity of sound till about 30 hz. I am mating them with a very accurate KEF LS50.


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any specific recommendation?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

shkumar4963 said:


> No I was really looking from an established company who may have collaborated with a furniture company to come up with the design.


 I've seen this from afew companies in the past. Here is one example


http://www.custommade.com/subwoofer/by/audionouveau/

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/DS800ci.html

It does not get any better than this kit. Two 8" subs controlled by One Amp.
Make a coffee table that will go in the middle. I can't think of any sub that will be more accurate than this.

Those 8" sub are used in some high priced full range speakers.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, Salamander Designs makes subwoofer cabinets to hide premade subs:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...t=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys

Then there are DIY Table Tuba designs.
http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/TT.html









Here is another DIY endtable sub build:
http://www.aespeakers.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2353&start=15

Also, IMO the Rythmik Audio D15 could work as a table in some decors. Could sit a custom cut glass table on top of the same size or larger...siting on isolation feet/disc. http://www.rythmikaudio.com/D15SE.html

Last, there is the Infinite Baffle idea of using the house as an enclosure. Can fire from above, below, or adjacent room.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...77758-finished-ib-projects-photos-4-av18s.jpg
http://www.insanehtpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Front-Speakers-and-Subs.jpg
http://cdn.avsforum.com/d/da/da8b8443_vbattach244467.jpeg
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...jects/6431-finished-ib-projects-photos-3.html


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Salamander Has very good subwoofer enclosures. Regardless of your pick I'd suggest you go with s sealed forward firing sub as opposed to a ported on. You'll get a cleaner sound in the enclosure. Just aim the woofer out.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Years ago one of the installers at the custom stereo shop I worked at built a coffee table for 8 10" subs (MTX Black Gold Subs) and it rocked. It was beefy and didn't move, and all kinds of low end. I think he used an older Adcom amp for power.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

shkumar4963 said:


> Any specific recommendation?


Check out James Loudspeaker...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Does it have to be a coffee table? Many would make a good end table. The only problem I see is proper placement. If you want to optimize the subs output it may not want to be where you want it. The only sub I have had that actually like to be in a corner wast the SVS cylinders (which look nice and a conversation piece imho). If a end table will do then you have to pick what material you wanted it to be in. SVS has a very nice piano black finish on some of their box subs. HSU has a very nice rosewood. Axiom has a number of different wood finishes and vinyls as well as being able to custom paint your sub to match your decor.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Hookedonc4 said:


> Check out James Loudspeaker...


I'm sure James Loudspeakers has some great stuff but I hate the one "review" they have. Makes me not trust them. The only thing I get from that is that they can be played at a very high volume.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> I'm sure James Loudspeakers has some great stuff but I hate the one "review" they have. Makes me not trust them. The only thing I get from that is that they can be played at a very high volume.


I think if the Op is looking for a custom or a sub that can be hidden it would be a great choice.


What review are you referring to?

We have 8 James subwoofers.

For the non powered subs we use the James M1000 Sub Amp.

Very happy.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the one.





I know you guys are just trying to be funny but I guess I was just not in the mood.
I see your brand as a custom install option for the most part.
The OP is looking for a piece of furniture that is a sub. Your options seems to be in-wall or in-ceiling.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> This is the one.
> James Loudspeaker Demo at CEDIA 2013 - YouTube
> 
> I know you guys are just trying to be funny but I guess I was just not in the mood.
> ...


I guess you must have been in a bad mood because I thought that was great.

If the Op looks at website James does anything they have made custom end tables and planter box etc...

If you have the money you can get what you want. 

I would love to have the M213 as my sound stage. 

http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/products/Speakers/Custom-Speakers

Just giving him an option...


----------



## robjamell (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone tried these ottman woofers? They seem like exactly what I am looking for. I am a new poster so I cannot post the url, but they are called wifefactorsubs


----------



## rickdompnier (Dec 29, 2020)

shkumar4963 said:


> Has anyone seen any sub that is cleverly hidden in a piece of fine furniture. It could be a coffee table, a side table or an ottoman or something else. So that it does not take an extra space in living room or family room.


----------



## rickdompnier (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes I own one that came like that it is a coffee table with subwoofers (old school) maybe from the 70's or 80's)built in. I am located on Vancouver Island and I may be moving so I may be selling it. Karen Large coffee table 36 inches by 28.5


----------



## shkumar4963 (Nov 16, 2014)

rickdompnier said:


> Yes I own one that came like that it is a coffee table with subwoofers (old school) maybe from the 70's or 80's)built in. I am located on Vancouver Island and I may be moving so I may be selling it. Karen Large coffee table 36 inches by 28.5


I am in SouthernCA. But would love to see a photo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

